# Nerite snail staying in the same spot for days?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi AF. Is my nerite snail dead? He hasn't moved for over a week or two. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

He's dead.


----------

